# Long time XMer getting a new car w/ Sirius



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

As the title says I have 4 XM radios and am picking up a new car with Sirius next week. I am guessing even though the two are one now I can't add the new car onto my XM for $7 can I? Does anyone know if the 6 mo. free I am getting will include the XM stuff? Also for Sirius sub's this is on a sports car that will most likely be shelved in the winter can I get 6mo. in the summer and cancel then enroll again the next summer easily or will it just be too much of a headache to save $70?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Galaxie6411 said:


> As the title says I have 4 XM radios and am picking up a new car with Sirius next week. I am guessing even though the two are one now I can't add the new car onto my XM for $7 can I?


No.



Galaxie6411 said:


> Does anyone know if the 6 mo. free I am getting will include the XM stuff?


No.



Galaxie6411 said:


> Also for Sirius sub's this is on a sports car that will most likely be shelved in the winter can I get 6mo. in the summer and cancel then enroll again the next summer easily or will it just be too much of a headache to save $70?


Don't know.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Sirius XM really needs to get their accounting departments joined together. That would really help them because people that have both Sirius and XM could take advantage of the credits rather than dropping radio subs because they don't want (nor should they have to ) pay double.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes you can suspend your account for 6 months, just tell them it's a summer ride. You shouldn't be charged an activation fee every summer when you start the subscription up either.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was afraid they weren't totally merged. It'll be a long drive home without O&A but I'll make it.


----------

